# Best windows video player



## Abhii1902 (Nov 4, 2012)

Suggest me the best windows video player other than vlc???


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2012)

KMPlayer, Media Monkey, WMP Classic. Try these and you should be satisfied


----------



## arvendu601 (Nov 4, 2012)

try Mpc


----------



## gameranand (Nov 5, 2012)

As for Video Player
1. GOM Player
2. MPC


----------



## duke123 (Nov 5, 2012)

+1 for KM Player


----------



## RahulB (Nov 5, 2012)

KMPlayer development is dead, its developer is now developing a new player, Potplayer.
Get potplayer it is the best I have used


----------



## duke123 (Nov 5, 2012)

RahulB said:


> KMPlayer development is dead, its developer is now developing a new player, Potplayer.
> Get potplayer it is the best I have used



NOP K-Multimedia Player - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

LATEST STABLE RELEASE WAS JUST 4 DAYS AGO..


----------



## tkin (Nov 5, 2012)

WMP 12 with KLite pack.


----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2012)

To me, it is BS Player.


----------



## chandanbs (Nov 6, 2012)

Gomplayer is good as you can tweak subtitle settings too.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> WMP 12 with KLite pack.


Lol, of course this.
And just keep WMP Classic as secondary.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2012)

What about XBMC guys ?? Its sort of HomeTheatre Application. Just like WIndows Media Center .
Love It. + its OpenSource and platform independent.

Other than that I use WMP12 primarily , and VLC ocassionally.
I don't prefer VLC , since it causes visual artifacts and poor graphics while skipping or forwarding the video. (IF someone has a fix for it , plz suggest.)


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2012)

XBMC is good but for people who only needs just a video player may find XBMC to be too much feature reach ie bloated .. 

Here's what I would suggest ( using Multiple players ) :

1. KMPlayer 2. GOM Player 3. VLC 4. Media Player Classic Home Cinema


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2012)

Which has the best audio/video reproduction/playback , for FLAC files ?? I mean the output quality.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Nov 7, 2012)

Klite codec pack + Latest KMP player or Daum Pot player


----------



## abhishek66 (Nov 7, 2012)

GOM player is the best! Awesome keyboard controls!!


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Windows Media player* & *Media Player Classic* are the Best Options _afaik._


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 7, 2012)

CCCP (Combined Community Codec Pack) is my only choice when it comes to watching Animes and TV Shows. For all other **** like movies, music videos I use VLC.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Which has the best audio/video reproduction/playback , for FLAC files ?? I mean the output quality.



for music files in flac format use foobar 2000 - KMplayer for video and audio both.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 8, 2012)

^THanks , I will try them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2012)

Those who suggested Windows Media Player shud know that without K-Lite Codec Pack (or any other) its a dumb player for file support...

for me its 
Media Player Classic (or Home Cinema version) 
PotPlayer
VLC


----------



## ismart (Nov 8, 2012)

K lite codec

K lite codec


----------



## Minion (Nov 8, 2012)

jetaudio basic latest version.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2012)

^^ The free one ?? I prefer separate music and video player.


----------



## Minion (Nov 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ The free one ?? I prefer separate music and video player.



Try it once very good sound quality.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2012)

^for Sound quality music player try AIMP once...


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 9, 2012)

I use UM Player along with VLC. It can download subtitle from opensubtitles.org


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2012)

never heard of this .. will give it a shot though 

BTW, is not there any full/Portable installer/version of this instead of using the web installer ??


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 10, 2012)

Gom player is good and in consideration as they have stopped the add which were very annoying


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2012)

Minion said:


> Try it once very good sound quality.



Already did, both the free version and paid version but didn't liked the interface. Too much bloatware in the software and confusing options. I am good with Mediamonkey for Audio purpose and as for Video I use many players for satisfaction but mostly VLC.


----------



## digit.sh (Nov 10, 2012)

Nothing in the world is better than 'Mplayer' Link
And 'smplayer' is the most complete frontend to mplayer. Cleanest interface with all the features/options/facilities you will ever want. Second is VLC.
Btw, Kmplayer is a piece of crap.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2012)

Its about personal choices, many prefer KM Player. As for me I actually don't like Mplayer even a bit.


----------



## Flash (Nov 10, 2012)

So many players. Mplayer, SMplayer, KMplayer, GOMplayer, BSplayer. 
Its upto the OP's preferences to select one for his needs.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> never heard of this .. will give it a shot though
> 
> BTW, is not there any full/Portable installer/version of this instead of using the web installer ??



found the full installer and portable pack link of UMPlayer here 

Download UMPlayer | Universal Multimedia Player 0.98.1 - Portable Offline Installer - CodecPack.co


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Its about personal choices, many prefer KM Player. As for me I actually don't like Mplayer even a bit.


Yeah...right

personal preference...


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Nov 13, 2012)

Km+,wmp classic


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 15, 2012)

try Microsoft's Zune if you want cool looks.


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2012)

^^ windows version available ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ windows version available ??



Microsoft Zune software is like itunes for syncing windows devices in Windows PC

and it doesn't support all formats


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 16, 2012)

Winamp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2012)

^ seriously?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Winamp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Winamp is more of a Audio Player and a buggy one at that. The discussion is for Video player and I might say that Winamp would be one of the worst Video player TBH.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2012)

^^ I did not even know winamp can playback video files .. can't even remember when was the last time I used it.



Zangetsu said:


> Microsoft Zune software is like itunes for syncing windows devices in Windows PC
> 
> and it doesn't support all formats



ok but only judging by the looks does not makes it the best video player but _harshilsharma63_ may be thinking something else.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2012)

Here people are not suggesting, they are just spamming this thread thread with any player name that they know of....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Here people are not suggesting, they are just spamming this thread thread with any player name that they know of....




Perhaps...
but Winamp was the king of audio player in the past where I collected 100+ skins for winamp but now its not used anymore (atleast by me)

and it does supports video formats but not all formats


----------



## Flash (Nov 17, 2012)

Good'ol Windows Amplifier. 
Coming back to the topic, the reason why i suggested BSplayer is it's ability to download subtitles automatically from web, for any video file.

Sometimes, its PITA to search and download "English subtitles" for some rare Thai/Korean films. BSplayer comes in handy, at that times.
Just open the video file in BSplayer and it will list ALL the subtitles from 

1.opensubtitles.org
2.getsubtitle.com
3.bsplayer-subtitles.com


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2012)

Well its a handy feature for sure. Will give it a try.


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2012)

alright, we got two players which can download subs automatically - one is UMplayer and another one is BSPlayer - @_ gameranand_ - try the UMPlayer too if you can.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

For sure.


----------



## stonecaper (Nov 18, 2012)

How is subtitle searching feature important in a video player?
 Potplayer has HW acceleration feature -  means it can use ur video card to play HD Video.So when playing a true 1080p video SMplayer/Mplayer would consume 35-40% of my propus,Potplayer just consumes 7-10%,Plus it has great audio enhancing features.So its the best video player for me.
KMplayer comes a Close second.
Best Audio Player - Winamp *2.66*+Enhancer plugin,try it


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

Top Five Best Free Video Players | HelpsCom
*www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-windows-media-player-replacement.htm


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ link not working .. I'm getting this error message :



> 503 Error - Service unavailable
> 
> OOPS! Looks like we have a problem!
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

stonecaper said:


> How is subtitle searching feature important in a video player?
> Potplayer has HW acceleration feature -  means it can use ur video card to play HD Video.So when playing a true 1080p video SMplayer/Mplayer would consume 35-40% of my propus,Potplayer just consumes 7-10%,Plus it has great audio enhancing features.So its the best video player for me.
> KMplayer comes a Close second.
> Best Audio Player - Winamp *2.66*+Enhancer plugin,try it



Say you are playing a Movie and want subtitles, then wouldn't be a break from the movie to browse and search for the particular subtitle. Now if the Video player has a native feature like that then you can easily get the subtitles while watching movie.
Not just Potplayer, even VLC, MPC and others have that feature and they are quite popular. I am asking you what makes Potplayer so special and keeps it apart from VLC and MPC which are considered as best.

As for Audio Player, I have used many audio players including Winamp and many many others and finally settled for Mediamonkey for the features and Library management it offers. Winamp might be good for someone who has small library but when you have a collection of like 100GB then finding something in Winam+ Editing the tags, finding tags from web in real time is quite cumbersome and thats where Mediamonkey shines. It has every features that Winamp offers + many more and add to that a very good and simple design and all. Its my perfect player till date, I am still waiting for some player to make me switch from it to some other player. None has succeed, and I am not a fanboy of this player.


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ link not working .. I'm getting this error message :


Am able to open both the sites..


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2012)

opensubs.org and subtitle edit is more than enough for me


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Am able to open both the sites..



now they are working fine, may be there's some issue the server .. anyway, thanks for links and after reading those I've decided to try out SMPlayer ..downloading now


----------



## samfisher123 (Nov 22, 2012)

i suggest "splash player" and media player classic with all plugins . these players can play almost all formats (audio,video) . enjoy dude.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

There are many and many players that can play all the formats you throw at them. Its about your own comfort level with any particular software that you work upon.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2012)

Tried SMPlayer and it was unable to play any video files showing MPlayer has crashed error - from the option had to disable Double buffering and draw video using slices options and then the player started to act in the right way. Now for the susbtitle seek feature - for a video file it was only able to find Romanian, Polish and Croatian subtitles , for some no subs at-all but for some other video files it worked well though - overall this feature is quirky.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> Tried SMPlayer and it was unable to play any video files showing MPlayer has crashed error - from the option had to disable Double buffering and draw video using slices options and then the player started to act in the right way. Now for the susbtitle seek feature - for a video file it was only able to find Romanian, Polish and Croatian subtitles , for some no subs at-all but for some other video files it worked well though - overall this feature is quirky.



Did you tried BS Player ??


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2012)

Tried "Splashplayer".
Eyecandy among the players/


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Tried "Splashplayer".
> Eyecandy among the players/



+1 for that...

GPU Acceleration,Motion Picture & other features


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2012)

It even detects the AMD card for ATI Avivo.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 23, 2012)

MPK anytime.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> +1 for that...
> 
> GPU Acceleration,Motion Picture & other features



I want to know what makes it better than VLC ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I want to know what makes it better than VLC ??


I don't use VLC now so can't comment about which is better...

MPC else potplayer (if MPC fails to play) are enough for me
I have Splash Player installed but thats for pure Eyecandy UI and maybe some video quality enhancements(if its there)


----------

